# Wild camping in Argyll



## AmjeC (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi all

I've had a motorhome (McLouis Tandy 366G) since 2007 and wild camp whenever and wherever possible. Since moving back to Scotland and settling in Argyll in 2011 the van has been put to very good use all year and in all weathers.

Last year we were fortunate to tour all over Europe for 9 weeks and the help and assistance of people posting and sharing great locations to park was invaluable. To return the favour, I have decided to make a series of short videos to help anyone coming to this part of the country and share some of my favourite wild camping locations, mostly in Argyll.

My first 2 videos are now on YouTube with more to come in a few weeks time.

If allowed (newbie here so not sure of the rules yet) I would post the links.

Angus


----------



## DnK (Mar 11, 2016)

*A83?*



AmjeC said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've had a motorhome (McLouis Tandy 366G) since 2007 and wild camp whenever and wherever possible. Since moving back to Scotland and settling in Argyll in 2011 the van has been put to very good use all year and in all weathers.
> 
> ...



Are they youtube vids of spots off the A83? Look very scenic, can't wait to try those. Thanks. Don't know myself about posting links.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 11, 2016)

Many people post Youtube links here. 

Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper: look forward to seeing the videos as we are going that way in June so hopefully get a few ideas


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi and welcome, lots of people do post links so I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## Acti (Mar 11, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## AmjeC (Mar 12, 2016)

*YouTube Videos - Wildcamping in Argyll*

Hi All

Thanks for all the kind words of welcome. As I said in my original post my intention is to film all my favourite wild camping spots in Argyll.

I have uploaded 2 wild camping videos so far and another video you may find interesting.

Honeymoon Bridge - Motorhome Wild Camping at Honeymoon Bridge, on the A83, Argyll, Scotland. - YouTube

Rest and be Thankful - Motorhome Wild Camping at the Rest and be Thankful, on the A83, Argyll, Scotland. - YouTube

A drive through Inveraray - A drive through Inveraray, situated on the banks of Loch Fyne, Argyll, Scotland. - YouTube

Many more to come - once the weather improves...

Best wishes

Angus

PS - I noticed in another post that it was said there was a "NO CAMPING" sign at the Rest and be Thankful. I was there last week and there are NO such signs there now.


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 12, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I was under the impression that overnighting on forestry commission areas was not allowed although a 'blind eye' is turned now and then in quiet places out of season.
I don't think Honeymoon Bridge nor the Rest and Be Thankful would qualify as quiet places.
I overnighted at Taynuilt PIER on Wed night last and came down from Oban to Inveraray and stopped for a cuppa at the Rest and Be Thankful and drove by Honeymoon Bridge parking area.
Both of these places were not quiet on Thursday. My van being 1 of 4 at the Rest.


----------



## AmjeC (Mar 12, 2016)

Yogihughes said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I was under the impression that overnighting on forestry commission areas was not allowed although a 'blind eye' is turned now and then in quiet places out of season.
> I don't think Honeymoon Bridge nor the Rest and Be Thankful would qualify as quiet places.
> I overnighted at Taynuilt PIER on Wed night last and came down from Oban to Inveraray and stopped for a cuppa at the Rest and Be Thankful and drove by Honeymoon Bridge parking area.
> Both of these places were not quiet on Thursday. My van being 1 of 4 at the Rest.



Hi Yogi
Like everywhere it's just your luck. I stay at both locations often on my way back from my travels and have always found them quiet during the night. They are stopovers, and as there are no facilities, nothing more.

I stayed at Honeymoon Bridge on the day the bus was blown over at the top of the 'Rest'. I decided it was too stormy to go up the Rest and onwards so pulled into Honeymoon Bridge. Half an hour later there were police, ambulances, fire engines and then helicopters passing by. Luck was with me that day!


----------



## AmjeC (Mar 12, 2016)

Pendel said:


> well in reply to above posst welcome to the sharing world. This is the issue now with this site as with so many facebook groups - there are not so many of these quiet locations left anymore as everyone knows, and indeed we seem to be actively encouraging others to stay on these questionable places.  Yes we share but we are are self destructing our very own hobby by promoting and sharing - short term gain yes but long term loss of POI.



I agree it can be tempting to keep locations to yourself. However, I traveled throughout Europe for 9 weeks last year and the homework of reading up on places to try, and others to avoid, was invaluable.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 12, 2016)

Indeed, welcome to the forum and keep posting your videos. It goes without saying that as more and more restrictions are placed on us, especially down south, then wildcamping spots will become busier here in Scotland.
In fact, if you have a look at some other forums and read the comments thereon, I reckon there may be traffic jams on the NC500 this coming Summer. Lol!


----------

